# question on ssri's



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

whats te difference in different ssri's?
the one i'm trying to get on (sertraline) is also used for obsessive disorders (could be useful for getting rid of dp thoughts) and post tsd(i've read somewhere ptsd sometimes involves dp).


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

I dont think there is a whole lot of difference between ssris. They all have the same mechanism which is to block the reuptake of serotonin and allow it to build up in the synapse. Half life and potency are probably the biggest differences. From what Ive read Paxil and zoloft have the most potent reuptake inhibiting ability and they seem to work the best for panic and anxiety. Unfortunately being they are the most potent they seem to have the meanest discontinuation syndrome. Celexa/lexapro are a bit weaker but are more "selective" and theoretically have fewer side effects. Prozac is the weakest reuptake inhibitor but it has a very long half life so its easier to withdraw from...sort of a built in taper.

Joe


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2004)

the word lexapro makes me want to panic just looking at it

DONT TAKE LEXAPRO

DONT DONT DONT DONT


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2004)

Lexapro, that sounds like something you'd call a tennis racket.


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

joe
so if i can get onto this sertraline and lose these side effects could i then change to say prozac without reentering the side effects. then it would be easier to get off eventually


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

also
been taking it for 7 days now and still feeling terrible alot of the time. getting some periods of relief. been taking 2 oxazepam (15mg) a day because otherwise unbearable. any idea why it makes me feel so bad and is it normal for these side effects to last so long.


----------



## 1A (Aug 12, 2004)

Zoloft was easiest for me to get off of. I stopped it cold turkey after 9 months, with no trouble.


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

They call it the activation period. Its always tough for the first couple of weeks. Depending on you dosage, It takes up to 2 weeks to just hit steady state in your blood before the drug is really getting a chance to REALLY work. I truly believe tho, that those people whose serotonin is the lowest and who really do need these drugs, probably have the hardest time getting on them. I dont think Id switch the drug. Prozac is weak. Zoloft is a very potent reuptake inhibitor and is a very good drug for anxiety/panic and depression. If you stick it out eventually you may be very glad you did. A benzo every few days during the intial rough time shouldnt hurt you, but when you start to feel that warm relaxed fuzzy feeling come over you from the boosted serotonin, Id quit the benzos. Benzos are cns depressants and in the long run they drop serotonin levels so they only aggravate anxiety and depressive disorders.

Joe


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

THANKYOU for your help

ive been feeling a bit better for a couple of hours so hopefully its starting to work. over the last days i've basically been to every mental hell i've previously experienced; full on dp/dr, despair, bad acid and a kind of negative e state.anxiety and panic attacks. at times second by second has been unbearable. i know that i'm having some relief at the moment at that i've a way to go yet but your logic and reasoning have helped me to carry on through the madness.[/b]


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi,

No problem. Regardless of how you feel, stick it out. Odds are the drug will eventually work for you and you will feel much better. Good luck, I hope things work out for you.

Joe


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2004)

Joe,

I have read in "The Anxiety Disease" that if an SSRI or others are going to work for you, you will most likely have unwanted side effects to begin with. Am I hearing that you understand this, too?

Carla


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

Hey,

Yep. That certainly has been my experience. Alot of our "experts" feel this is a product of very low serotonin transmission. Alot of new activity occurs in the brain as the levels rise and it can make you feel like "shit" till your brain adjusts.

Joe


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2004)

I have tried Zoloft for over 2 months and feel worse than ever lost, lightheaded, spacey WEIRD DR / DP intensified 100x

I have also been very angry and depressed and I know I am depressed because of this Dr and DP crap!!!!

Also I have to take care of kids all day and I am always jumpy and paranoid.

I just wish this would go AWAY!!!

Rachel


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

How much zoloft are you on? Is this the only ssri youve tried? A certain amount of people need a potentiating drug to help boost the effects of the ssri. It also helps cancel out some of the side effects.

Joe


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

hi joe 
just got a bit freaked there. whats a potentiating drug


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

been calm and dp free! for a couple of hours now! hope is returning


----------

